# 30% off one tv season on Amazon Video



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Enter the code tvseason30 before clicking buy, and you will get a 30% discount on one tv season of Amazon video. Only works once per account. Look below the one-click buy buttons for the season, and you'll see a place to click to bring up the box to enter the code. Not sure when this expires, but I'd use it now if you want it.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

On the site, it says "between now and 11:59pm on Tuesday, December 1, 2015."


----------

